# HID-Killer: Adaptor for 1xCree light



## Long John (Mar 29, 2007)

Continued from this light.....:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/158070

.....I created an "Superduperthrow"-Adaptor 

I took a garden flare....:







......and cutted the front and backside to fit the light and a reading-glass with the diameter of 9cm. Important was the right lenght for optimum focus.

After I made a distance-circle from 1mm AL-plate, I glued the reading-glass to it, using a hot-glue-pistol.
Then both to the front of the hopper by 2 part-epoxy. At the side for the light head, I used a piece of a rubber suspension-fork covering for perfect fitting.

Due to this connection, the adaptor is easy to mount and remove dependend on the tasks.

Here a picture of all:






And here the light on "low":






The spot-beam is incredible.
Beamshots will follow later

I hope you had fun

Best regards

_____
Tom


----------



## Ganp (Mar 29, 2007)

Colin.


----------



## Strauss (Mar 29, 2007)

Holy cow!!! :lolsign: Can't wait to see these beamshots


----------



## dabiscake (Mar 29, 2007)

Cool idea, althought I'm not sure you'd look too cool carrying something like that around! 
Beamshots whenever you get the chance please! Thanks.


----------



## LumenHound (Mar 29, 2007)

It looks like it belongs to the Tin Man from The Wizard Of Oz.
How heavy is the lens?


----------



## Omega Man (Mar 29, 2007)

dabiscake said:


> Cool idea, althought I'm not sure you'd look too cool carrying something like that around!


He'd look like some anime badguy! Cool, indeed.


----------



## cryhavok (Mar 29, 2007)

Cool idea, but I don't think you will be able to focus a tight spot with that type of lens...


----------



## IsaacHayes (Mar 29, 2007)

Maybe he has another lens before the big one... But just imagine if you had an aspherical lens that size with a short focal length!!


----------



## Long John (Mar 29, 2007)

Now I have it tested............*WOWWWWWWW*:rock:...:rock:...:rock:

It is unbelieveable.
This is really a competitor for a HID.
Without overstatement, with the "Superthrow-Adaptor" the throw is easily good for *500meters*.:twothumbs
The width of the hotspot is approximately 50m at 500m distance and details are well visible.

Here a few beamshots.

On this picture, my Fenix P1D-CE is on "high" at the left side and the Dory with "SA" on "high" at the right side.
*But* the distance from the Fenix to the wall is 6m while the Dorcy is 30m afar:






This picture shows the Fenix on "high", distance to the house is 7m:






And now the Dorcy on "high", distance to the house *200m*:






Isn't that great?

The quality of the beam with the "SA" is much better than without.

About the weight: I have no scale at hands at the moment but tomorrow I will complete the weight. But the "SA" isn't heavy. The complete light weights less than a Mag 2D.

I hope you had fun.

Very best regards

_____
Tom


----------



## monkeyboy (Mar 29, 2007)

Nice beamshots. I guess this works on the same priciple as a large reflector: The larger the lens, the more "point-source-like" the emitter becomes, relative to the lens resulting in greater throw capability.


----------



## karlthev (Mar 29, 2007)

Now this is great stuff!!


Karl


----------



## LumenHound (Mar 29, 2007)

IsaacHayes said:


> Maybe he has another lens before the big one... But just imagine if you had an aspherical lens that size with a short focal length!!


This lens would work. It's 4.5 inches/114 mm in diameter and has a focal length of about 3.75 inches/95 mm.
I salvaged it from one of the 3 lens assemblies of my old projection TV.

The lens on the right is out of a 1 X CR123A Nuwai TM-67.


----------



## Long John (Mar 29, 2007)

One more

Distance to the garage is 100m:







Best regards

_____
Tom


----------



## Long John (Mar 29, 2007)

Here is a zoom of the same picture for better viewing:







Best regards

_____
Tom


----------



## Alin10123 (Mar 29, 2007)

Dude! That's nuts!!!!


----------



## Long John (Mar 30, 2007)

Because I'm so enthusiastic, I invested a little more time to improve the adaptor.
I bored 5 holes into the distance-ring, added 5 seal-rings and filled them with GID-Epoxy. Between I added 5 rubber-rings for secure "Bezel-stand".






And here "glowing":







Best regards

____
Tom


----------



## Illum (Mar 30, 2007)

Long John said:


> And here "glowing":



now thats a nice avatar picture...the pentagram


----------



## Long John (Mar 30, 2007)

Illum_the_nation said:


> now thats a nice avatar picture...the pentagram



Cool idea ItN

This one would be better:






Best regards

____
Tom


----------



## TorchBoy (Mar 30, 2007)

That's really impressive Tom. A great use for a BBQ torch.


----------



## Long John (Mar 30, 2007)

:thanks:TorchBoy

But please tell me, what a "BBQ torch" means.

Best regards

_____
Tom


----------



## TorchBoy (Mar 30, 2007)

"BBQ torch" = "garden flare". Used to provide light and keep mosquitos away (by burning citronella oil).


----------



## IsaacHayes (Mar 30, 2007)

LumenHound said:


> This lens would work. It's 4.5 inches/114 mm in diameter and has a focal length of about 3.75 inches/95 mm.
> I salvaged it from one of the 3 lens assemblies of my old projection TV.
> 
> The lens on the right is out of a 1 X CR123A Nuwai TM-67.



WOW!!!! Have you fired it up with a cree???? 

I need to get my 2.55" AR coated lens spotlight done, so I can take some measurements for comparisons.


----------



## Long John (Mar 31, 2007)

TorchBoy said:


> "BBQ torch" = "garden flare". Used to provide light and keep mosquitos away (by burning citronella oil).



:thanks: TorchBoy

Best regards

_____
Tom


----------



## Long John (Mar 31, 2007)

About the weight of the adaptor:

Single adaptor: 340 gr.

Complete light with 18650 cell: 540 gr.

So with my constitution easy to handle:lolsign:

Best regards

_____
Tom


----------



## LumenHound (Mar 31, 2007)

IsaacHayes said:


> WOW!!!! Have you fired it up with a cree????
> 
> I need to get my 2.55" AR coated lens spotlight done, so I can take some measurements for comparisons.


Yes, but only indoors. At tightest focus the square image of the Cree die is 5 inches(12.7 mm) by 5 inches(12.7 mm) at a distance of 37 feet(11.27 metres). The beam looked as if it would be more useful if it were slightly defocused to produce a 7 X 7 inch square with no die grid lines and outer edges that were softly defined.

The lens weighs 8 ounces(225 grams).


----------



## Long John (Apr 2, 2007)

To be able to use the full potential of the Superthrower, I got this idea:






Best regards

_____
Tom


----------



## TorchBoy (Apr 2, 2007)

Ha ha ha. Bet the thing gets in the way. Just offset it a bit more, then take a photo thru the eyepiece for us.


----------



## blitzlicht65 (Apr 2, 2007)

:lolsign: 


Very nice work!!!


----------



## LumenHound (Apr 2, 2007)

:laughing: :laughing: You could get rich selling those "units" on ebay.


----------



## Long John (Apr 2, 2007)

Now 2 pictures through the scope

The first one shows the side-view of a house, placed in a forest. The roof in the foreground is about 30 meters away, the house about 300 meters:






This picture shows a house about 400m away:






It was the best quality I could get, but you can see the performance of this setup.


Very best regards

_____
Tom


----------



## IsaacHayes (Apr 2, 2007)

LongJong: AHHHH hahahah There ya go now you can make use of lighting something so far away!

LumenHound wow, I need to measure my setup sometime. But that almost sounds like it's far superior!! Got a spare you're willing to spare?


----------



## LumenHound (Apr 3, 2007)

IsaacHayes said:


> LumenHound wow, I need to measure my setup sometime. But that almost sounds like it's far superior!! Got a spare you're willing to spare?


As a matter of fact, I do. If you want to cover the shipping, it's yours.


----------



## IsaacHayes (Apr 3, 2007)

PM sent.

I measured my 2.55" AR coated Aspheric, and roughly 11"x11" square die projection at around 23 feet. It was very intense too.

Lumenhound, the 4.5" does it loose some light around the edges from the far focal length, or is the cree angle small enough that the 4.5" catches most of it? Cause some lenses have a small projection, but it's pretty dim compared to others with a larger projection but more light.


----------



## LumenHound (Apr 4, 2007)

Isaac, pictures PMed.

The die image is 2 inches by 2 inches at 12 feet.


----------



## LumenHound (Apr 4, 2007)

I just checked the focal point with a protractor and found that the lens gathers 60 degrees of light so yes, there is a bit of light lost around the edge due to the cree's 70 degree wide to 50% intensity cone of light.


----------



## Ra (Apr 4, 2007)

Long John said:


> To be able to use the full potential of the Superthrower, I got this idea:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Guess this is what I get when I don't patent my ideas:

Take a look at:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/150493&page=1

Post #17..


Nice mod tho.. bett it throws like h...


Regards,

Ra.


----------



## Long John (Apr 4, 2007)

Thank you very much for the praise Ra, the master of throw:bow: ...:bow: ...:bow: 


I really appreciate that 

I can't see the pictures at your post 17 in the thread at your link, but I guess I would see binoculars at a light ?

Very best regards

_____
Tom


----------



## Long John (Apr 7, 2007)

Here are 2 beamshots of the "Laserbeam"












Best regards

_____
Tom


----------



## TorchBoy (Apr 7, 2007)

In that second shot it looks like the light is not coming from anywhere near the full diameter of the front lens. Overkill or overengineered?


----------



## VidPro (Apr 9, 2007)

Hey long john, so does the citranella keep the bugs out of the light when its on


----------



## kurni (Apr 11, 2007)

Jeepers!!! I can almost mistake it with a huge laser!!! I assume that you're using the stock reflector to project the beam forward, and the garden flare merely holds the 2 lens? I guess if you use HID it will actually be brighter?


----------



## Abumustafa (Apr 12, 2007)

Long John said:


> To be able to use the full potential of the Superthrower, I got this idea:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:lolsign::lolsign::lolsign: 

Tom can you do that to my D-Mini it will be awesome with that lense!!!

:lolsign::lolsign::lolsign:


----------



## Long John (Apr 12, 2007)

kurni said:


> Jeepers!!! I can almost mistake it with a huge laser!!! I assume that you're using the stock reflector to project the beam forward, and the garden flare merely holds the 2 lens? I guess if you use HID it will actually be brighter?



Hello kurni

I used no reflector. The "Superthrow-Adaptor" is the addition to this creation:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/158070

Only the AL focused the light to a hotspot-beam and the second lens (in the garden flare) intensified the Beam in factor 8 about.
It's a pitty, that the focal lenght and the diameter of the second lens is that large, but I experimented with different lenses and sizes and couldn't got that perfect result in a smaller package.

A HID would not work this way because the light ermitting angle is complete different to the Led.
Also with the Luxeon's (III and V), SSC's and Edixeon's the result wasn't that perfect like with the Cree.

The result is amazing and incredible in view of the fact, that the light source is only one little Cree. It exceeded my expectations by far.

I hope, a lot of you will also experiment with such setups and hopefully someone will find a comparable solution in a smaller package.

Best regards

_____
Tom


----------



## chesterqw (Apr 13, 2007)

if you polished the insides, it would be better?

or you could paint the insides with glow in dark paint....


----------



## Long John (Apr 13, 2007)

chesterqw said:


> if you polished the insides, it would be better?



Chester, perhaps a little but I don't think much because the Stainless Steel of the adaptor is glossy.



chesterqw said:


> or you could paint the insides with glow in dark paint....



I have no GID-paint, only powder and wouldn't want to spend more expensive stuff in this light

Best regards

_____
Tom


----------



## greenlight (Apr 18, 2007)

a fun read for sure!


----------



## CrystalGal (Apr 18, 2007)

I am really impressed with this project, very clever in deed. Sorry to revive an oldie, couldn't resist.


----------



## Long John (Apr 18, 2007)

CrystalGal said:


> Sorry to revive an oldie, couldn't resist.



Do you meant me or my light:lolsign:

I'm glad that you like it.


Very best regards

_____
Tom


----------



## bombelman (Apr 24, 2007)

:lolsign:


----------



## Icarus (Apr 26, 2007)

:wow: ... very inventive mod Thomas.. :twothumbs ... :wave:


----------



## Long John (Apr 26, 2007)

Thank you very much Freddy:thanks:...:bow:...:bow:...:bow:

I'm glad that you like it


Very best regards

__________
Thomas:wave:


----------



## DM51 (Apr 27, 2007)

Only just seen this - what an excellent mod! Very impressive beam, must be great fun!


----------



## Long John (May 10, 2007)

After long waiting for a foggy night.....it's happend .

My "lasersword" has illuminated a cloud :rock::







Great picture, isn't it?

Best regards

____
Tom


----------



## Illum (May 10, 2007)

you need to add that to an HID...say the AE shorty....but sputter chrome paint inside that flare of yours first

an HID that throws twice as far....maybe you'll end up with a super-awesome-whoup-dee-do-mega-thrower that can compete with the kw carbon arcs on the forum

that pic with the binoculars is outragously funny...I would imagine the view through the binoculars is completely obstructed


----------



## TorchBoy (May 11, 2007)

Long John said:


> My "lasersword" has illuminated a cloud :rock::


Great.  Now make another and use triangulation to work out how high the cloud is.


----------



## Long John (May 11, 2007)

Illum_the_nation said:


> you need to add that to an HID...say the AE shorty....



I doesn't own a HID. But I guess with this light I wouldn't have a need for one

Nice idea TorchBoy 

Best regards

____
Tom


----------



## Ganp (May 11, 2007)

Tom - I love that you can do that .... oo: 

"Beam me up Scoty" :naughty: 


Colin.


----------



## Long John (May 11, 2007)

:thanks: Colin 

With your abilities you could easily do the same or rather a nicer one


Very best regards

_____
Tom:wave:


----------



## Zafar (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks Tom


----------



## Nos (Sep 18, 2008)

a really nice mod :wave:

any chance you can get a lux reading?


----------



## LukeA (Sep 18, 2008)

Nos said:


> a really nice mod :wave:
> 
> any chance you can get a lux reading?



Without burning a hole in the meter? :nana:


----------



## Gunner12 (Sep 18, 2008)

I wonder how it compares to this?

Remember that this thread was over a year old before it was revived again.


----------

